
Show HN: Role Gate – Play-by-chat app that grew to 1000+ users in its first week - Divone
https://www.rolegate.com/
======
Divone
I have been struggling with several projects not taking off for 1 year and a
half and decided to develop Role Gate to play with my friends.

As I was pretty happy with the mockup, I shared it on imgur 2 weeks ago, where
it exploded to most viral:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/QqLBT](https://imgur.com/gallery/QqLBT)

So I worked hard for a week and produced this:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/skPoQ](https://imgur.com/gallery/skPoQ)

Today, one week after release, I reached about 1100 users! :) Several asked me
to set up a way for them to donate, so I created a Patreon page, which went up
to $120+ monthly within 2 days.

Ask me anything :)

